# FISDAP paramedic practice exams?



## VirginiaEMT (Apr 6, 2013)

Are the Paramedic practice exams that are on FISDAP a close representation of what the National Registry test is like? I am currently an EMT-I/99 and maybe that's why the questions seem a bit easy? I've reviewed a lot of the stuff twice. Do you think doing well on them means I will probably do well on the NREMT-P exam?


----------



## NREMTroe (Apr 7, 2013)

I failed my first medic test then studied with FISDAP. I thought the questions were just like the NREMT.


----------



## Sublime (Apr 8, 2013)

It's been a while, but my paramedic class used the FISDAP exams to prepare us for national registry. If you are doing very well on the FISDAP exams, that should be a good indicator you're ready to take the registry.


----------



## MedicJenna (Apr 8, 2013)

I thought that FISDAP did a good job of preparing me for the exam. However, they did not give me enough exposure to their content, I hope that makes sense.


----------

